# 30

## poltava1973

30. ,      ,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

,   "", .

----------

.    ,  ?

----------


## V00D00People

- - ,     ",   20 ... " ,      ?
   30,         ? _

----------


## poltava1973

> .    ,  ?

    ,   ?   

> 30,         ? _

     ,   .    .      .     ,   .    , , , ,  .
   ,     ,        .     ,           .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,           .

     ,   ""    ? :)  
     ,    ,     ,     icq.   ,    :)

----------


## poltava1973

.        . 
    ,  ,     ,     ,       ,   ,      .         ,    .             ,   ,        .  ,        ,      , -,      .     .    ,     .    ,        . 
       ,            ( )   .   

> ,   ""    ? :) :)

     , ,    .
    ,      .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,            ( )   .

    ,      ,   ,   . 
 -    )))

----------


## poltava1973

, , ,       .     .       .  , , ,   .    . 
           (     ) ,   .

----------


## admin

> , , ,       .     .       .  , , ,   .    . 
>            (     ) ,   .

      ,         . ,    ,            򳺿 .       ,      26       ,      .            .      ,          ,    .          ,  ,    .
      '       ,      ,       .     : ,   ,       .    ,      ,      -.          .
        .

----------


## RAMM

> .        . 
> ,     .    ,        .
> ...
>        ,            ( )   .

      .       
(    -        , 
  .   ) 
        .
    ,     
   . 
  -    .
+       ,
-  ,     
  -     -  
  , .       
, .... ?    
 .  
     -  .   
  ,       
      . 
 
..  ,             .
           ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> , , ,       .     .       .  , , ,   .    . 
>            (     ) ,   .

   )))))))    ,      ,    . 
,       ,           ,   , .     ,     ,      ,      .        .  
      .  -      : ",  ?" ))))   ,   ? ?    ,           ? 
        ,     ,     ,

----------


## poltava1973

-.
       .  ,   ,  ,  ,      . 
    ,      .
       ?! 
,       .  .
    ,       ,      .
    ,    ,  -.  ,      .          .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,      .

           ?     

> ,       ,      .

       ,    (  )    .      "".     ,      "    "     .

----------


## Uksus

,   .
 ,   ,            .   .              .        ,   ... 
   ,     , ,         ""      ,   ...   .      .

----------


## Uksus

-: http://www.poltavaforum.com/kohannia...ybke-line.html

----------


## Ihor

> ,       ,      .

            ,    ?   

> ,   .
>  ,   ,            .   .              .        ,   ... 
>    ,     , ,         ""      ,   ...   .      .

  ...              :)

----------


## franz

20, 30, 40, 50,

----------


## Gonosuke

> 20, 30, 40, 50,

   .  
    ?      ?

----------


## rust

,, , , ....

----------


## poltava1973

!
,       .   ,  !!!
 ,    NeoLove.RU     ,  ,       .
  ,       ,    ,   , ,  .  -        ..    ,   !!!

----------


## tatitati

!  ,  !!!

----------


## Uksus

...
ĳ,     .

----------


## RAMM

> !
> ,       .   ,  !!!
>  ,    NeoLove.RU     ,  ,       .
>   ,       ,    ,   , ,  .  -        ..    ,   !!!

    ,       
        .
      ,  .
     ,      ,
  . 
,        ,
  .

----------


## Dracon

> !
> .........................................  ,    NeoLove.RU     ,  ,       .
>   ,       ,    ,   , ,  .  -        ..    ,   !!!

   ........................ 
         !))))))))))))))

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

""     ?

----------


## Dracon

> ..............................    ,        ................

  *poltava1973*,  ,    ? 
   ,  30     ,           30.         .     ,    -  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## OLENATRET

50 ?  , ? ,?

----------


## Dracon

> 50 ? ................................

    50  ......... -  !!!!!

----------


## Alen Rid

.        ,   .
          ,         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 30. ,      ,  .

  ...-   ,   ,    : "     50?   ,   50?"     : "  ...   .          20   30   40...    ...    50"...   .    -50  (./. 9  1963 .)  
... ,      ,         ,      ,       ...         ...   ,  ,  50-,         ...     ...,      20...   ,    ,        ...    20  30...   :  24-   ...    20       ... ,   ...     20     .    , ,  ,    ...               ...          2   -      - -...:) ...  ? , ....    .   ,  ,   ...           ...  ...     -,   ...  ...   !!!      ...  - ...  *poltava1973*,   !

----------

. ,      30?     ?

----------


## RAMM

** ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ** ,  .

     .

----------

> ,  .

              .

----------


## Karen

> .

      .

----------


## RAMM

> 

    !

----------

> .

   .

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ,    ,          -.     . -  .

----------

> ,    ,          -.     . -  .

     .        ,      ))      ,   )))

----------


## 23q

> . ,      30?     ?

   30?    ....    ..

----------

> 30?    ....    ..

     ?    ?      )))

----------


## les

> ?    ?      )))

    ,    ,   ,     .
   , .....       : "  ?  !"

----------


## Karen

> ,    ,   ,     .
>    , .....       : "  ?  !"

   
....   .

----------


## les

> ....   .

      .... .
      ?

----------


## Karen

> .... .
>       ?

    ,       ?   
   ,      ,        ?

----------


## les

> ,       ?

      ... ?  ,      .
       ,           --,  --.........    .  

> ,      ,        ?

     .  "   ". 
 ,     ³   .    .

----------


## Karen

> .  "   ". 
>  ,     ³   .    .

      .    
ҳ        .          .

----------


## les

> ҳ        .          .

        ...  ..... :    ,    ,     ,      ?   ?

----------


## Tail

> 30?    ....    ..

   :

----------

> . ,      30?     ?

  ** ,            ,         ,   .

----------


## Condor

, !

----------


## les

> ** ,            ,         ,   .

  **!   !
ͺ,          ʲ ! **!  - !  -      !      !
 ,  ! - -   ...
, !   30.

----------

> **!   !
> ͺ,          ʲ ! **!  - !  -      !      !
>  ,  ! - -   ...

  ⳺,   . ҳ  ,   ,   ,      . , ?

----------


## Karen

> , !   30.

    ?

----------


## les

> ⳺,   . ҳ  ,   ,   ,      . , ?

     .    :)
   " "?     ?   .....   

> ?

   ...   30....

----------


## Karen

> .    :)
>    " "?     ?   .....  
>  ...   30....

        :

----------


## les

> :

        30   ?

----------


## Karen

> 30   ?

  .   .    ,     .

----------


## les

> .   .    ,     .

      ......   ?
,  -  . ҳ      ?

----------


## Karen

> ,  -  . ҳ      ?

    ...

----------


## les

> ...

      ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

   ,    .

----------


## les

> ,    .

   ?     .
   "" ,  ,      ,         ....
,   ""  ,        *Karen*       .

----------


## Victorious

> ?     .
>    "" ,  ,      ,         ....

      "Something happened" ,      ,   . **:          .        ,      .       ,     ,  -      ,   .     . ,          . 
        .      .  ,     ,  ,      ,        ,      ( ).  , ,     ,      ,    .      ,        . (             ,     ,       .      .)  ,             ,  ,            (   ,      ,     , , ,    ,  ,      ),      ,   ( )          ,   . , ,      ,  ,    ,          ,   (            ,   )       ,  .     -           ,       ,    ,         , ,  . *        ,      ,        ,      ,  * .

----------


## Karen

> ,   ""  ,        *Karen*       .

      -   .

----------


## les

> "Something happened" ,      ,   .

     ,     30.     "-22". ,   : " ".
  : "    -           ,       ,    ,         ,* ,  .* "
 ,     (   30-),    ,.....       

> -   .

  *Karen*      . ,    .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*      . ,    .

  ,  *les*,     ,    .

----------


## les

> ,  *les*,     ,    .

      .
    ("  ")?

----------


## Karen

> .
>     ("  ")?

  ͳ.     ...

----------

> ⳺,   . ҳ  ,   ,   ,     . , ?

       ,     .            ,      ,       ,  ,  ,   5-6,     .         ,       .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .            ,      ,       ,  ,  ,   5-6,     .         ,       .

   ,     ** ,        !?

----------

> ,      ,        !?

  )      ,      ,     .      ,

----------


## Karen

> )      ,      ,     .      ,

        ?

----------

> ?

   ,          ,      ".

----------


## Condor

.     .    .

----------


## Wektor

,!!!     ,- ?              .  91  ,         ! http://0953182121.com

----------


## amanuma

> ,!!!     ,- ?              .  91  ,         ! http://0953182121.com

    ?

----------


## 23q

!    ,     "" .

----------


## laithemmer

,  ,     /  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

     

>

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,     /  .

      ,   .

----------


## infospacer

> ,   .

  
   ? ? ? ?

----------


## Karen

> ? ? ? ?

  .    , .    , , .

----------


## amanuma

> 

      3200 !  ?

----------


## Karen

> 3200 !  ?

   ,     !?!?!

----------


## amanuma

> ,     !?!?!

    3300  

> , ,

         ...
    "".  ?
  -   ?

----------


## RAMM

> 

     -  .

----------


## amanuma

> -  .

   ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , .

     

> , , .

----------


## Karen

> ...
>     "".  ?

    

> . . .

----------


## amanuma

> 

      ...
  ?

----------


## Karen

> ...
>   ?

  Ja, ja, Adolf       
*
*
*  *Jedi_Lee*,     ,    ,        .

----------


## amanuma

> Ja, ja, Adolf

  Karen,

----------


## Karen

> Karen,

     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

----------


## Karen

> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...FXqiVn0-dEvcI3 http://s2.1pic.org/files/2017/02/20/...fe64d6b226.jpg

      ?         ????

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?         ????

          

> Jedi_Lee,     ,    ,        .

----------


## amanuma

> ?

          .

----------


## Karen

> .

       ?

----------


## amanuma

> ?

        .     .

----------


## Karen

,*Jedi_Lee*.   -    .   
    .     .    . , ,     :

----------


## laithemmer

,      . 
            " ".  -  . , , , .              . 
 ,     :          .         . 
 ,       ,       .  ,       ,   .

----------


## amanuma

> ,      .

     ?          .   .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?          .   .

  ,           .

----------


## amanuma

> ,           .

  ,   .        .       . 
            .   ""        .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

   ,        

> .   ""        .

        -     ,     "   ".       ,       . 
        -  ,          ""

----------


## amanuma

> ,

     .

----------


## infospacer

> *, ,* .

  ,     "곺"  "곺"?   ... , ,  -   , ,         (,   )  ... 
  :       ,       , , ,   . Ƴ ,      " ',  ...  -" -    , ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

    ,   ?  . 
     -      ,       " "))

----------


## amanuma

> -  ,          ""

     .  .       .     .    ?          .    .

----------


## laithemmer

> .  .       .     .    ?          .    .

     ,     . 
   -     ,    ,   ,   .        ,     ,      .             ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## 23q

> ,  ,     /  .

       ? ?  !  !
   -  ),      ""     .        -     -  ,  .
    ,      ...

----------


## amanuma

> ?

     . "       "

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

       ,

----------


## Karen

> -

   
     ...

----------


## 23q

> ,

   ,   "" -   ,  ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   "" -  ,  ,       .

        ,     ,    ?    ,  .   

> ...

----------


## 23q

> ,     ,    ?    ,  .

       ,       ,    -     .    -  ,     .  .          .        ,      .    -     -   -    (     -  ),      ..   ,     .

----------


## Ihor



----------


## 23q

> 

  +     .        .

----------


## laithemmer

> +

  +

----------


## alexx76

> ,!!!     ,- ?              .  91  ,         ! http://0953182121.com

   ..  ..    .          .  . ))..

----------


## les

> ...

   .......
    , ,  .....    @!
  -   :     ,   , '      @ - Ϊ!

----------


## Karen

> .......
>     , ,  .....    @!
>   -   :     ,   , '      @ - Ϊ!

   ,   

> 

  .

----------


## laithemmer

,    -         )

----------


## Karen

> ,    -         )

    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

      . 
           ,    .  
 , ,         30 ))
 ,  .       )

----------


## 23q

> ,  .       )

----------


## Merry Corpse

*23q*,  ,      ,     ? ))

----------


## 23q

> *23q*,  ,      ,     ? ))

          60+- .     .      -   .  ) 
,  ,   )

----------


## Karen

> 60+- .

          ....

----------


## les

> . 
>            ,    .  
>  , ,         30 ))
>  ,  .       )

  ,     30 -  .
   30   45.
 ....      .

----------


## Karen

> ....      .

      ?

----------


## 23q

> .

  ? ?

----------


## Karen

Ies ,         ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     30 -  .
>    30   45.
>  ....

   15   )   

> Ies ,         ?

   .       .

----------


## les

> Ies ,         ?

      ,    .   

> .

  ϳ!   

> ? ?

     ?  .......   

> ?

   ,   30. ³   45.

----------


## 23q

?    45?    , .        ,     -  .       ,     ,    .  ,    ,

----------


## amanuma

> ?    45?

         .         60.      .

----------


## 23q

> .         60.      .

  https://youtu.be/mZn50S7uNgw 
   60,    ,  30   .

----------


## Karen

> .         60.      .

         ,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     .

  ,  30 ,   60  .

----------


## les

> ?    45?    , .        ,     -  .       ,     ,    .  ,    ,

       ?
   ,      ,  ,       ?
     ?
ͳ,  ,     ,  !  ,  ,  .   50.

----------


## 23q

> ?

      .  

> ́     ,  ,     ( ),       .

    1:
    .       ,    .   .  - .     .   - .
  2:
         2     .   3 ,     .       ,         .  ?!   

> ́  ,    .

   1:
       .    .             .    - .   ,     .
  2:
       .             ,     \ \ . , ,        4 .         .       .       --.  ?!   

> ͳ,  ,     ,  !  ,  ,  .   50.

       ,     ?     ,   ,    ..?!    .

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>   1:
>     .       ,    .   .  - .     .   - .
>   2:
>          2     .   3 ,     .       ,         .  ?!   
>  1:
>        .    .             .    - .   ,     .
>   2:
>        .             ,     \ \ . , ,        4 .         .       .       --.  ?!  
>      ,     ?     ,   ,    ..?!    .

  +500!  
     ,        .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...

  -    ,    ,   ,         ,    ,   2         ...
-       ,   ,         ,     ,    ...   

> ?    45?    , .        ,     -  .       ,     ,    .  ,    ,

  -   ,     ,   ,  ,     ...

----------


## Karen

> -    ,    ,   ,         ,    ,   2         ...
> -       ,   ,         ,     ,    ...

      .     .

----------


## amanuma

> .             ,     \ \ . , ,        4 .         .       .       --.  ?!

       .       ,      130 000 .     ?

----------


## infospacer

> ...

  **:            
   ? -    , - - ,  - - .     ** ...

----------


## les

> 2:
>          2     .   3 ,     .       ,         .  ?!
>  2:
>       .             ,     \ \ . , ,        4 .         .       .       --.  ?!

       !!!!!!!!!
 ,       ! ,   -  @   ,     (  )  ,      ,  . -      !
   ?   ?    ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    ()  .
 ,            .  ,    , ,  45   .
,   60 %   - ,   .  , ,      .   .
   .      .   . !    .   .
  -,  , , .    ,         .      - ,    -    .  ,    45 .        , ,     ,  ,   ,     ......   .         .
 ,      ,    45        .  

> ,     ?     ,   ,    ..?!    .

     ,     ,    ?
  ,      ,  ,  ?
   ,        ' ,  .
     '.  '.
 '      .   ,  Ѻ  Ժ,      ,  ,             .
 ,    : ,   , ,   ,  ,   .    ,      .   -    '.
      .
   :        - ,       ,  ,      .
 -     ,  ,     :     ,          ',      '    ,      ,        .

----------


## Ihor

> !!!!!!!!!
>  ,       ! ,   -  @   ,     (  )  ,      ,  . -      !
>    ?   ?    ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    ()  .
>  ,            .  ,    , ,  45   .
> ,   60 %   - ,   .  , ,      .   .
>    .      .   . !    .   .
>   -,  , , .    ,         .      - ,    -    .  ,    45 .        , ,     ,  ,   ,     ......   .         .
>  ,      ,    45        . 
>    ,     ,    ?
> ...

     ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Merry Corpse

ϳ 30    .   .  
     ,   30? )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   30? )

  ....

----------


## 23q



----------


## laithemmer

,     -

----------


## les

> ,

    :   ,     (-)   ,   .   . 
 :  ,  ,           ?
 .  .     .    ?  : 쳺,          ;  '   , ,   ;         100 .  .
            .    ,     ,    .     ,   .....   ,            ,    .   @!

----------


## Ihor

> :   ,     (-)   ,   .   . 
>  :  ,  ,           ?
>  .  .     .    ?  : 쳺,          ;  '   , ,   ;         100 .  .
>             .    ,     ,    .     ,   .....   ,            ,    .   @!

    ,    ,   ..     ,

----------


## les

> ,    ,   ..     ,

  ,     ! !      .
    ?

----------


## 23q

.     ,       .  - ,   ,     -  -   ,        .   -.  ,    .

----------


## sashapetrov

30  ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 30  ?

   !

----------

16      25   ,   30 ,   30   30      ,   40-50     ,      70,     .   ,             20  .

----------


## Wektor

> ..  ..    .          .  . ))..

   ?
!
 -,-?   

> .    , .    , , .

       ,   ,-....! ,     , ,    , :    ,     ,             ,    ,-?- -  58.
      ,     .
    ,  , .        .

----------


## Karen

> ,  , .        .

  .  ,      ????         - .   
      ?   .   ?  
        ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

----------


## Karen

> 

    ?  ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?  ?

      ,   .     , )))

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   ""   . ! )))

----------


## laithemmer

*Dracon*, ""     -  ""-  " ")

----------


## Dracon

> ""     -  ""-  " ")

   "" -   )))

----------


## Karen

> "" -   )))

  . 
  !

----------


## infospacer

> ""

  ,     -     :  "",   볺,  *Karen* (      ).      "". ,  , , ,     "",        ...

----------


## laithemmer

* ,   
" Ҳ  Ҫ" 
   ))

----------


## les

> * ,   
> " Ҳ  Ҫ" 
>    ))

   .
"   -  !"
"ϲ ˲ֲ     !      !"

----------


## RAMM

> ,     -     :  "",   볺,

         ,               .         .       (   ) .

----------


## Karen

> ,               .         .       (   ) .

  .  . ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> .

              .   

> ,      .

       .

----------


## Wektor

,   .
 .
  .

----------


## Dracon

> 30. ,      ,  .

   *poltava1973*,       30",        ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,               .         .

  ,       .  -     "".      .       ,  , .  -   . ,    "",         - ,     .  , **           , .

----------


## Wektor

> ,   .

  ,     ,      ,      .

----------


## Karen

> ,     ,      ,      .

    "",   58  ?????

----------

> "",   58  ?????

     ,

----------


## temporally5

30   !   ,     !
       10,5  .  ,

----------

> 30   !   ,     !
>        10,5  .  ,

      ,     ,  ...

----------


## Wektor

> "",   58  ?????

    !    .........

----------


## Wektor

> 30   !   ,     !
>        10,5  .  ,

  
 ,  .
    ,   -,      ,..    ......
  ,         ,-  ,......

----------


## art_b

> ,  .
>     ,   -,      ,..    ......
>   ,         ,-  ,......

  ,  9

----------

